
This is What Budget Cuts Have Done to Detroit... - pavel_lishin
http://www.policymic.com/articles/44725/this-is-what-budget-cuts-have-done-to-detroit-and-it-s-freaking-awesome
======
pavel_lishin
I'm submitting this not as an endorsement of the article, but because I want
to read other people's thoughts on this.

For me personally, this article rings a lot of journalistic alarm bells. In
reddit parlance, it's smells like a big ol' circle-jerk.

